# A bird in my basement!



## harding13 (Jan 6, 2011)

Somehow a bird got into my basement. There is 6 windows that are always closed, a dryer vent that is always hooked up to the dryer, an old coal shoot that is sealed, and a furnace and chimney. There are no exterior doors into the basement.

I'm assuming that the bird came down the chimney and through the furnace, because there is no other way I can think of that it could have gotten in there. The way the furnace is made and hooked up to the chimney, it doesn't seem impossible, but pretty improbable.

The bird is now out and trying to fly into someone else's basement, but after the original shock of seeing a bird in the basement, I went to get a sheet to catch the bird with last night and I spent 20 mins walking around in the basement and couldn't find any sign of the bird. Today, he was back.

Is it possible that it "knows" how to come and go as it pleases? How do I make sure this doesn't happen again?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Get a cat.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I doubt that it knows how to get in and out. More likely it was there but hidden well when you looked for it. It’s very disorienting for a bird or bat to be inside. Did you look closely at every inch of the dryer vent for holes? Check the flapper on the outside to make sure it closes. Is the furnace operating when needed? If so, there would seem to be too much exhaust gas to accomodate a bird. Otherwise, I’ve seen old style barometric dampers that don’t use a flapper but are always open to the basement-I’ve suspected them on occasion for allowing bats to enter. Keep us posted.


----------



## nil4664 (Dec 14, 2010)

I doubt it is a coincidence that the bird is back.

There are definitely birds that will try to come into the house and nest---barn swallows, European starlings, house sparrows, maybe more. I found a nest in my basement and the only way the bird could have come in is through a hole I used in summer to run a drain hose from a dehumidifier. When I plugged that up the bird disappeared. 

Keep looking for a hole about 1" in diameter. If you find one plug it up but only if you're sure the bird is outside at the time.


----------



## harding13 (Jan 6, 2011)

Since I got the bird out, it hasn't shown back up.

The furnace is working fine, but I haven't looked closely at the dryer vent. It's been so long since I installed it, I can't remember if it has a flap either. I will check these things out tonight.

Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## bikerpowell (Jan 24, 2012)

How did you end up getting it out?


----------

